# Out now! Haunted House — Darkstar | Warp Records & Spitfire Audio



## Spitfire Team (Nov 17, 2020)

OUT NOW — Haunted House by Darkstar. 

Immerse yourself in the sonic world of Warp Records electronic duo Darkstar with processed analogue synths and loops, rich sub-basses, pitched-down percussion and icy vocals, layered with spectral echoes of rave culture. From dark and ominous, to warm, heartfelt nostalgia, each sound is full of character and emotion, designed to create tension, depth and atmosphere for any setting — from contemporary electronic music, to hybrid, modern film, TV & game composition. #darkstarhauntedhouse 

£29 / 29€ / $29 

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/darkstar-haunted-house/


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 17, 2020)

PS5! It has to be!


----------



## Beans (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow, first, recordings at Abbey Road Studio One; and now, a partnership with Citibank?


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## ptram (Nov 17, 2020)

LCO 2 - Alternative Tuning Strikes Back!


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 17, 2020)

Lost Legatos


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 17, 2020)

Yawn


----------



## Beans (Nov 17, 2020)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Yawn



We have an extremely limited understanding of what this is, so it feels like you're just being rude.


----------



## ArthurNeeman (Nov 17, 2020)

The Voice Of The World As One.


----------



## Nico (Nov 17, 2020)

it is Canary Wharf in London and what looks like Braille characters

So a visually impaired singing Canary library?


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 17, 2020)

Evo Grid Library - with Choir / Voices ? 

Probably in new spitfire engine, maybe taken from Whitacre Choir ? 

Or the video kinda looks like a Pet Shop Boys video from the 80s? Westend Spitfire?


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 17, 2020)

3... 2... 1...

"WHAT?! I just bought Abby Road One! they didn't fix that phasing issue in the violas long at G4#, and now a new library?! typical Spitfire... I feel abandoned... at least the guys with BBCSO had a good few months run"


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2020)

Beans said:


> We have an extremely limited understanding of what this is, so it feels like you're just being rude.


I think the limited understanding is the reason for the yawn


----------



## ArthurNeeman (Nov 17, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I think the limited understanding is the reason for the yawn


I think it's like temperature measure - hands up who are not busy! :D For those they have an entertainment. Someone dislike this? Someone hate this (very hateable) library maker, but thousands if not million loves them. So I don't see it impossible to join this enjoyable action  Cheers!


----------



## Mason (Nov 17, 2020)

Depressive synths?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 17, 2020)

Why do people keep replying to this stuff? Maybe if we ignore it they'll start doing sensible marketing again at some point.


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like Braille...









4 Ways to Read Braille - wikiHow


Braille is a method of reading through touch, rather than by sight. While it is mainly used by those with impaired vision, sighted people can also learn to read Braille. You may think of Braille as a language. However, it's actually more...




www.wikihow.com


----------



## easyrider (Nov 17, 2020)

40 pages !


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 17, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Looks like Braille...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! So just numbers, with probably a kind of punctuation symbol in between. These are very likely to simply be the timecode of the video, in Braille. You can see the penultimate rightmost numbers doing 0, 1, 2 on a loop, like for frames.


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 17, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> Yep! So just numbers, with probably a kind of punctuation symbol in between. These are very likely to simply be the timecode of the video, in Braille. You can see the penultimate rightmost numbers doing 0, 1, 2 on a loop, like for frames.



What did I win ?


----------



## Henu (Nov 17, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> Looks like Braille...



So that kind of makes sense, given the new Spitfire libraries seem to require mostly pushing one button for instant gratification.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 17, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> What did I win ?


The exact replica of what I won: the dreadfully empty feeling of the unescapable march of time towards the reveal of Spitfire's next library.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 17, 2020)

Beans said:


> Wow, first, recordings at Abbey Road Studio One; and now, a partnership with Citibank?


I'm dead. Best comment!

Edit: My guess: It's a library capturing the true essence of black and white. Or the library captures the sound of depression and despair, which emerges when being in a lot of debt (hence the Citibank).


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 17, 2020)

19.11.20


----------



## GtrString (Nov 17, 2020)

Underground choir synth?


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 17, 2020)

U.S. Robotics 33.6k modem...?


----------



## ka00 (Nov 17, 2020)

Casiquire said:


> I think the limited understanding is the reason for the yawn



What's to get?

In the bottom right hand corner, it's braille. But it's upside down. Turn it around, and convert it to musical notation and it translates to FF<- , <FF<FF F BF which I interpret as something along these lines.

Very loud, gradually louder = "The deals have been getting better"
Tenuto + breath mark = "But hold your breath"
Accent FF Accent FF F = "We are going even more thermonuclear this year"

BF = Black Friday!

We all assumed 19.11.20 was just a date, BUT... 19+11+20=50.... *50%*?
Black and White video.... "*Black* Friday"?
Thursday launch in the UK = *Friday* in Australia!?


*Bottom line. 50% off this black friday!?!*

Check my math!


----------



## koolkeys (Nov 17, 2020)

At first I think this would be their black Friday announcement. But it is in the Commercial Announcements thread. So who freakin' knows lol


----------



## MauroPantin (Nov 17, 2020)

My bet is on the black friday freebie for purchases made during the festive season that everyone will inevitably bitch about.

Either that or this is all just misdirection for the release of "Albion UNO: Mariachi." _Recorded at the edge of silence. _It will happen someday, friends, the prophecy will be fulfilled.


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 17, 2020)

Henu said:


> So that kind of makes sense, given the new Spitfire libraries seem to require mostly pushing one button for instant gratification.



Nice way to sound like a complete a'hole toward both the visually impaired community and the Spitfire developers.


----------



## José Herring (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds a bit like the Vox pad from my old Roland JV880. Is SF going to multi sample old multi sampled Roland synths?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 17, 2020)

Would happily take a new LCO library


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 17, 2020)

Are they launching on the stock market ?


----------



## hessproject (Nov 17, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Are they launching on the stock market ?



With the banks in the first video and the dollar signs in the second I was thinking something financial related, but it's also in commercial announcements so..


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 17, 2020)

ka00 said:


> What's to get?
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner, it's braille. But it's upside down. Turn it around, and convert it to musical notation and it translates to FF<- , <FF<FF F BF which I interpret as something along these lines.
> 
> ...


Can't tell if trolling, or if...GENIUS 🤔


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 17, 2020)

It looks dark so perhaps Metropolis Ark 5


----------



## Henu (Nov 17, 2020)

josephspirits said:


> Nice way to sound like a complete a'hole toward both the visually impaired community and the Spitfire developers.



Straw man, is that you?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 17, 2020)

ka00 said:


> What's to get?
> 
> In the bottom right hand corner, it's braille. But it's upside down. Turn it around, and convert it to musical notation and it translates to FF<- , <FF<FF F BF which I interpret as something along these lines.
> 
> ...


You won the internet today ❤


----------



## josephspirits (Nov 17, 2020)

Henu said:


> Straw man, is that you?



No, but doubling down on calling Braille "mostly pushing one button for instant gratification." just proves the point.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 17, 2020)

Man another fanmade trailer for the new Matrix movie.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 17, 2020)

Looks like a plugin in collaboration with this guy



https://twitter.com/darkstar?s=21


----------



## mscp (Nov 17, 2020)

The marketing department needs some Air.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 17, 2020)

Half Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## tc9000 (Nov 17, 2020)

second teaser sounded voicey. operatic?


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm still stuck wondering what month 19 is?!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Nov 17, 2020)

Kery Michael said:


> I'm still stuck wondering what month 19 is?!


The date is in British order so the 19th month is Marchuary.


----------



## Kery Michael (Nov 17, 2020)

ReelToLogic said:


> The date is in British order so the 19th month is Marchuary.


The 11th of Marchuary. Of course! I feel so stupid.

That's a very special day in Britain. I believe... uh.. that's the day they defeated the crab people during the time war.


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 17, 2020)

eDNA 2, import your own samples


----------



## szczaw (Nov 17, 2020)

Beans said:


> Wow, first, recordings at Abbey Road Studio One; and now, a partnership with Citibank?



LOL, a bank vault ensembles, truly unique recording space conveying the sound of money.


----------



## Henning (Nov 17, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> Evo Grid Library - with Choir / Voices ?
> 
> Probably in new spitfire engine, maybe taken from Whitacre Choir ?
> 
> Or the video kinda looks like a Pet Shop Boys video from the 80s? Westend Spitfire?


Yep, Neil Tennant library. Must be it!🤣


----------



## StefVR (Nov 17, 2020)

Just a black friday promotion...


----------



## Mornats (Nov 18, 2020)

This was on their Facebook page https://londonisahauntedhouse.com/

See you in Marchuary!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 18, 2020)

As I posted last night..


----------



## Mornats (Nov 18, 2020)

I totally missed your post when I flicked back to see if anyone had posted the link!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 18, 2020)

How is a Spitfire tease thread already on page three and I've only just noticed it? 
Clearly I'm slacking..


----------



## mussnig (Nov 18, 2020)

Mornats said:


> This was on their Facebook page https://londonisahauntedhouse.com/
> 
> See you in Marchuary!



Well, judging by the title this might be a delayed Halloween library ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 18, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> How is a Spitfire tease thread already on page three and I've only just noticed it?
> Clearly I'm slacking..


Oh no. You have Spitfire Marketing Fatigue! Quick, hurry this man to the nearest doctor.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 18, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh no. You have Spitfire Marketing Fatigue! Quick, hurry this man to the nearest doctor.


Haha!
I'll just do my usual routine and lament that it's probably not Spitfire Studio Percussion and make some outlandish claims that it's "something to do with SSO."
See you next time!
😂


----------



## mussnig (Nov 18, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Haha!
> I'll just do my usual routine and lament that it's probably not Spitfire Studio Percussion and make some outlandish claims that it's "something to do with SSO."
> See you next time!
> 😂



Well I think Spitfire Studio Percussion isn't going to happen anytime soon because they already have a nice Percussion Section in BHCT (especially the Timps!) - however, it could use a few additions.

Nevertheless, it would be nice if they could sell the Percussion Section from BHCT as a separate release (+an upgrade path if one should decide to eventually get BHCT).


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 18, 2020)

Listening to that Darkstar’s music I imagine it might be maybe some glitchy percussion or something similar to BTs Phobos


----------



## mussnig (Nov 18, 2020)

So the question is now if this is going to be a 29 £/$/€ library or something more expensive (and in that case also probably more comprehensive).


----------



## berto (Nov 18, 2020)

Why do they only release on Thursdays ?


----------



## holywilly (Nov 18, 2020)

Because Apple announce on Tuesday.


----------



## musicisum (Nov 18, 2020)

berto said:


> Why do they only release on Thursdays ?


Probably an artist based sample library, like the Raven Bush one. The square format implies he/she released some CDs before, and well 3 days until the announcement doesn't sound like a massive lib like an Abbey Road Strings for example.. Just my guess


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## RogiervG (Nov 18, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Listening to that Darkstar’s music I imagine it might be maybe some glitchy percussion or something similar to BTs Phobos



that would be a cheap library then.. 29 bucks (like some of their other libs) some simple glitches.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 18, 2020)

Hendrixon said:


> 3... 2... 1...
> 
> "WHAT?! I just bought Abby Road One! they didn't fix that phasing issue in the violas long at G4#, and now a new library?! typical Spitfire... I feel abandoned... at least the guys with BBCSO had a good few months run"


That seems a bit extreme... "_abandoned_" ...really?

So SA should stop *all* product releases and all other work until, as you say, a "_phasing issue_" at G4# on AROOC's Viola Longs are fixed..?

That seems like a reasonable expectation to me...


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 18, 2020)

I deciphered all the clues and it’s definitely subscripton.
Believe me !


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 18, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> I deciphered all the clues and it’s definitely subscripton.
> Believe me !



Direct debit subscription, thus the shot of HSBC in that first teaser. 
Genius !


----------



## Frederick (Nov 18, 2020)

Devil beats? Mass Bass? Haze Boo? W4RPD? That doesn't look like anything I could possibly want... Not even completely free.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 18, 2020)

19.11.20 = 50 The max amount of musicians allowed in Studio one at the present time


----------



## grabauf (Nov 19, 2020)

It's probably a sale with 35% off


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 19, 2020)

hopefully longer than 24 hours - my cc needs to get refilled first 😭


----------



## andyhy (Nov 19, 2020)

Countdown on Spitfire website suggests there will be an announcement at 5pm


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 19, 2020)

andyhy said:


> Countdown on Spitfire website suggests there will be an announcement at 5pm



and their facebook- and instavideo says 35% today - so the sale should start at 5pm.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> and their facebook- and instavideo says 35% today - so the sale should start at 5pm.



I mean the 35% seems to be a nice hint in the video but do you really think that the sale starts today or were you just joking? I didn't expect the Spitfire Sale before next Thursday. How was it last year?


----------



## ptram (Nov 19, 2020)

It will be an orchestra recorded in the tube stations and wagons!

Paolo


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 19, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I mean the 35% seems to be a nice hint in the video but do you really think that the sale starts today or were you just joking? I didn't expect the Spitfire Sale before next Thursday. How was it last year?



Maybe its just the release of the new reverb-fx-library and 35% meant nothing than the amount of reverb? Only Spitfire knows


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2020)

I only want to know whether I'm spending my remaining budget on the Ton this year or not.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Maybe its just the release of the new reverb-fx-library and 35% meant nothing than the amount of reverb? Only Spitfire knows


I’m glad I have the Waves Abbey Road bundle already, because that branding will likely disappear soon!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 19, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> I only want to know whether I'm spending my remaining budget on the Ton this year or not.



I think if it hadn't been for "The Ton" last year, I would have never started buying VIs and probably would have been perfectly happy with the things that come with Ableton Live Suite ...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

For all you people in here who like riddles. Could you help me crack the one by Cherry Audio? There are some hidden frames in there, and I’m on my iPhone. Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I think if it hadn't been for "The Ton" last year, I would have never started buying VIs and probably would have been perfectly happy with the things that come with Ableton Live Suite ...


The Ton is like that first little free taster sample of crack, isn’t it?


----------



## grabauf (Nov 19, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> For all you people in here who like riddles. Could you help me crack the one by Cherry Audio? There are some hidden frames in there, and I’m on my iPhone. Thanks



The hidden frames show an octave switch for TONE SOURCE TWO and a "Keyboard Tracking" switch. Looks like a recreation of the Concertmate MG-1.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

grabauf said:


> The hidden frames show an octave switch for TONE SOURCE TWO and a "Keyboard Tracking" switch. Looks like a recreation of the Concertmate MG-1.


You rock!! ❤


----------



## Frederick (Nov 19, 2020)

londonisahauntedhouse.com


----------



## tritonely (Nov 19, 2020)

Is such a countdown usual for smaller releases? With a countdown I would be dissapointed if it's only a $29 release like Raven Bush (which I like! but not countdown-hype). But I thought Spitfire's Black Friday is only a weekend?


----------



## mgnoatto (Nov 19, 2020)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/faq/Looks like it will be a week


----------



## SZK-Max (Nov 19, 2020)

ApertureOrchestra...


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 19, 2020)

Hmm only thing which tickles my pickle this BF would be OA evos, which is already on offer...


----------



## mussnig (Nov 19, 2020)

SZK-Max said:


> ApertureOrchestra...



Yes I also noticed this. I am already looking forward to that sale!


----------



## Andy_P (Nov 19, 2020)

Ark 5 Dark City promoted by SF


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Yes I also noticed this. I am already looking forward to that sale!



Whats that ?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

SZK-Max said:


> ApertureOrchestra...



whats that ?


----------



## mussnig (Nov 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> whats that ?



Well, going by the description on the BF-Sale-FAQ page (which seems to be offline now), it sounds like this is the same concept as last year's Aperture Strings but with a full orchestra. But I guess, we will see next week.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Well, going by the description on the BF-Sale-FAQ page (which seems to be offline now), it sounds like this is the same concept as last year's Aperture Strings but with a full orchestra. But I guess, we will see next week.



Not familiar with Aperture Strings...by first SF purchase was jan 2020


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> whats that ?



It’s a touchy subject


----------



## mussnig (Nov 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Not familiar with Aperture Strings...by first SF purchase was jan 2020



I don't have them either, but afaik it's a String library where you can control the number of players (I think at the same time as dynamics, so CC 1. I think it has four different section sizes, the smallest being a Solo String.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

Spitfire Audio — Darkstar - Haunted House


Spectral synth textures



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Nov 19, 2020)

I love the use of ANSI art for the logo on this!


----------



## RSK (Nov 19, 2020)

Completely. Underwhelmed.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Nov 19, 2020)

OUT NOW — Haunted House by Darkstar.

Immerse yourself in the sonic world of Warp Records electronic duo Darkstar with processed analogue synths and loops, rich sub-basses, pitched-down percussion and icy vocals, layered with spectral echoes of rave culture. From dark and ominous, to warm, heartfelt nostalgia, each sound is full of character and emotion, designed to create tension, depth and atmosphere for any setting — from contemporary electronic music, to hybrid, modern film, TV & game composition. #darkstarhauntedhouse

£29 / 29€ / $29

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/darkstar-haunted-house/


----------



## ag75 (Nov 19, 2020)

Absolutely terrible name but I am loving the walkthrough. I am going to pick this up. Great value for $29!


----------



## THW (Nov 19, 2020)

I go write some trip hop now


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 19, 2020)

that actually sounds REALLY cool (if you're into that kinda thing that is )


----------



## andrzejmakal (Nov 19, 2020)

Good one.


----------



## THW (Nov 19, 2020)

I am really enjoying the sound!


----------



## LTS (Nov 19, 2020)

Drumdude2112 said:


> that actually sounds REALLY cool (if you're into that kinda thing that is )



I find it perfect for any modern production. If you love the sonic atmospheres of films like Interstellar and the like then this sound library is surely great for adding depth and emotional impact to any orchestration.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 19, 2020)

Spitfire-aiming to be the Amazon of the music software industry. Becoming a re-seller/“partner” was the next logical step.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> whats that ? (Aperture Strings)


A library where the string samples are augmented with dialog lines of GLaDOS mocking you/the listener.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Nov 19, 2020)

But I was looking for more flautandos...


----------



## fayez (Nov 19, 2020)

Spitfire Team said:


> OUT NOW — Haunted House by Darkstar.
> 
> Immerse yourself in the sonic world of Warp Records electronic duo Darkstar with processed analogue synths and loops, rich sub-basses, pitched-down percussion and icy vocals, layered with spectral echoes of rave culture. From dark and ominous, to warm, heartfelt nostalgia, each sound is full of character and emotion, designed to create tension, depth and atmosphere for any setting — from contemporary electronic music, to hybrid, modern film, TV & game composition. #darkstarhauntedhouse
> 
> ...



when is your sales starting?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 19, 2020)

Now listening to the album Civic Jams by Darkstar and loving it. Never heard of the Darkstar before, so has been a nice discovery via Spitfire Audio.


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 19, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Spitfire-aiming to be the Amazon of the music software industry. Becoming a re-seller/“partner” was the next logical step.



But with the exception that we pay our taxes?

.
.
.

In all seriousness I'm so proud of the team behind this. We worked very closely with Warp to create something that really fitted in with their brand. I think our marketing and design department have knocked it out of the park too. Great demos from the team and beyone.

Also, I would say this is Homay's best walkthrough



She's become such a natural on camera, which is really really difficult to do. Amazing work all round.

C.


----------



## NYC Composer (Nov 19, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> But with the exception that we pay our taxes?


Can't argue with that! Maybe you should relocate to Ireland....works for Apple! "Irish Drama Toolkit."


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 19, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> But with the exception that we pay our taxes?



Shots fired!


----------



## AJHnob (Nov 19, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Also, I would say this is Homay's best walkthrough
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any plans for her to release her own music library like Oliver? I bet it'd be great!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 19, 2020)

AJHnob said:


> Any plans for her to release her own music library like Oliver? I bet it'd be great!


Yes. IIRC Christian did say something to this effect the other week. She has already released a 45 on SA Recordings. An album appears to be in the works! ❤

I wish she would join us here on the forum too. She’s one of my favourite modern composers.


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 19, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> In all seriousness I'm so proud of the team behind this. We worked very closely with Warp to create something that really fitted in with their brand. I think our marketing and design department have knocked it out of the park too. Great demos from the team and beyone.



Much respect Christian for being bold and just following your intuition with projects like this while genre-breaking the expectations someone might have of a company like Spitfire. And last but not least – congratulations to the creative team for their work. Their work for LABS is amazing – and also this one is super cool! Not sure if I know any brand in the audio industry that puts that much love and creative attention to visual identity. I mean – timeless albums usually come with iconic artwork (just think of Blue Note, Mark Farrow or Peter Saville). I believe the tools we use to (try) make music like this should celebrate this aspects equally.  Anyway – please more like this! Maybe have a tea with Jason Swinscoe? Or wait – maybe even with Inflo aka S.A.U.L.T.?


----------



## christianhenson (Nov 19, 2020)

mixedmoods said:


> Much respect Christian for being bold and just following your intuition with projects like this while genre-breaking the expectations someone might have of a company like Spitfire. And last but not least – congratulations to the creative team for their work. Their work for LABS is amazing – and also this one is super cool! Not sure if I know any brand in the audio industry that puts that much love and creative attention to visual identity. I mean – timeless albums usually come with iconic artwork (just think of Blue Note, Mark Farrow or Peter Saville). I believe the tools we use to (try) make music like this should celebrate this aspects equally.  Anyway – please more like this! Maybe have a tea with Jason Swinscoe? Or wait – maybe even with Inflo aka S.A.U.L.T.?



Such kind words. TBH we're just having the best of times. In our C-suite we've lost 4 parents in about 2 years and have a new resolve to "not spend time doing things you don't enjoy" and to "not spend time with people who drain our energy". I have said three times this week (once in a tunnel under a hill) "is this _actually _work?". So whilst I thank you humbly for your comment, we're having a ball.

C.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 20, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> and to "not spend time with people who drain our energy"



Agree. Always a good attitude.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 20, 2020)

christianhenson said:


> Also, I would say this is Homay's best walkthrough
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Totally agree - the walkthroughs are getting better and better and I'm sure make a material contribution to sales. I for one will be buying a copy because of it.

Now, seeing as you are obviously 'in' with Warp records, if you could just make your next one a collaboration with Plaid that would be great


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 24, 2020)

The increasingly excellent quality of Spitfire’s demos, walkthroughs, seeing how libs are used in pieces, plus the extra video bits & bobs like the comparison of AR1, BBCSO & SSO have all made a huge difference for me. I feel I understand what I’m buying and am confident in the choices I’m making. The investment in video has had a material effect, for sure - at least for me!


----------



## Trevor Meier (Nov 24, 2020)

Now I just think Spitfire should hire and/or partner with Ben Osterhouse. That guy’s a genius. Combine SA’s chops with his creativity and you’ve got a cracking combo IMO


----------

